# Feeling socially awkward



## givelife777 (May 29, 2015)

I was always considered as the bubbley type. Outgoing willing to try new things. Very kind hearted and make others laugh...well now that I had my baby things seen to have changed. I don't know what to say to people, my so called friends hardly talk to me anymore, and I just feel socially awkward. I joined a home based business that's booming in hopes of making new friends and getting out, but that didn't work. I'm a stay at home mom and I feel like a prisoner in my home. I've gained so much weight and got so lazy. I hate the person I have become! I have a very supportive husband but I get frustrated when he's the only person I can talk to. we havnt had any date nights and part of it is i dont trust my inlaws to be cautious of what snacks/food to give him. I'm in my early 30's . Is this normal, when will it get better, and how do you deal with it???? HELP!!!


----------



## Tobin (Jun 24, 2015)

givelife777 said:


> I have a very supportive husband but I get frustrated when he's the only person I can talk to. we havnt had any date nights and part of it is i dont trust my inlaws to be cautious of what snacks/food to give him.


Your husband is old enough to make is own meal choices.


----------



## givelife777 (May 29, 2015)

Tobin said:


> givelife777 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a very supportive husband but I get frustrated when he's the only person I can talk to. we havnt had any date nights and part of it is i dont trust my inlaws to be cautious of what snacks/food to give him.
> ...


Haha...I ment my baby...


----------



## givelife777 (May 29, 2015)

FrenchFry said:


> Are you the first one of your friends to have a kid?
> There are some natural divisions that happen when you have a kid but a lot of it is that your friends don't know when they can reach out to you and when you will be able to go out. You should reach out to them and set up meetings as best as possible.
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot all about myfitnesspal. I used that 3 years ago...and thank you so much for the tips and advice...I will consider all things and make them my goals!


----------

